# 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Guten Tag!
Ich werde demnächst mir eine PS 4 gönnen und diese wird in ca einem Meter Abstand zu meinem Pc hingestellt werden. Ich werde auch den selben Monitor für beide Geräte nutzen.
Nun, die Faulheit hat mich ergriffen und ich würde gerne versuchen, mein Headset an beide Geräte gleichzeitig zu verbinden. Ich möchte demnach auch von beiden gleichzeitig Sound empfangen

Mein erster Gedanke war: eine Art Y-Kabel zu nehmen, also soetwas: StarTech.com 3,5mm Audio Klinke Y Kabel - Headset: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Allerdings sind die beiden abgehenden Kabel viel zu kurz. Kennt jemand einen Artikel welcher längere Kabel hat?
Man könte zwar dazu dann noch eine Klinkenverlängerung ranpacken, aber das scheint mir etwas umständlich. Ist diese Methode überhaupt empfehlenswert?

Eine zweite Möglichkeit fiele mir noch ein , allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das so funktioniert. Undzwar:
In meinem Computer ist eine Onboard Soundkarte und eine Phoebus eingebaut. Mein Headset ist standartmäßg an der Phoebus.
Kann ich irgendwie mit einem Klinkenkabel die PS4 mit der Onboard/oder Phoebus verbinden sodass der Sound über meinen Computer läuft?
Allerdings wäre es da schwierig, da ich nicht wüsste wie der Sound von meiner Onboard-Karte an mein headset kommen soll, welches an der Phoebus hängt 



Joa, falls euch noch weitere Möglichkeiten einfallen (außer Hardwareanschaffungen ala Mixer oder Capture Card o.ä.) immer her damit 

Hoffe auf Antworten

mfg


EDIT: Ich habe gerade herausgefunden, dass die PS4 nur digitaleSoundausgänge hat.... Die Fragestellung bleibt die selbe, alelrdings wird das anscheinend etwas komplizierter... Hilfe ist willkommen =D


----------



## PCTom (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*



Eiren schrieb:


> Guten Tag!
> Ich werde demnächst mir eine PS 4 gönnen und diese wird in ca einem Meter Abstand zu meinem Pc hingestellt werden. Ich werde auch den selben Monitor für beide Geräte nutzen.
> Nun, die Faulheit hat mich ergriffen und ich würde gerne versuchen, mein Headset an beide Geräte gleichzeitig zu verbinden. Ich möchte demnach auch von beiden gleichzeitig Sound empfangen
> 
> ...



Ich nehme an das Du das PC360 an beiden Soundquellen nutzen willst?
Wenn ja dann ist die Phoebus Geldverschwendung gewesen weil das Headset von der Quali her bei weiten nicht die Phoebus ausreizen kann. Mein Vorschlag KH für Deinen PC somit umgehst Du Dein Problem auch galant.
Das Signal durch den PC zu schleifen halte ich für nicht so sinnvoll da beide Geräte dann laufen müssen.


----------



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*



PCTom schrieb:


> Ich nehme an das Du das PC360 an beiden Soundquellen nutzen willst?
> Wenn ja dann ist die Phoebus Geldverschwendung gewesen weil das Headset von der Quali her bei weiten nicht die Phoebus ausreizen kann. Mein Vorschlag KH für Deinen PC somit umgehst Du Dein Problem auch galant.



Danke, aber ich habe geschrieben, dass ich keine größeren Hardwareanschaffungen machen möchte. Ich will mir in Zukunft vielleicht bessere KH holen, jetzt nicht und ob es Geldverschwendung war, entscheide lieber ich. 
Und in wiefern würde das mein Problem lösen? Dann habe ich 2 KH hier rumzuliegen. Ich möchte den Sound über EIN Device erhalten.


Die Tatsache dass die PS4 eh nur optisch Sound ausgibt hat ja jetzt einiges geändert.
Wenn ich das richtig lese, hat meine Phoebus einen Optischen Eingang:
"1 x S/PDIF out (1 x Optical (Toslink)/(combo with side out))" 

Könnte ich also nicht einfach die PS4 direkt mit der Phoebus verbinden und somit den Sound vom PC und der Phoebus gleichzeitig an mein Headset senden?


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Die PS4 an den optischen Eingang vom Rechner und den dann auf Monitoring stellen. Einen Kopfhörer kann man nicht gleichzeitig an 2 Geräte anschließen. Y-Kabel sind für sowas nicht gedacht.


----------



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die PS4 an den optischen Eingang vom Rechner und den dann auf Monitoring stellen.



Alles klar. Also meinst du an den 1 x S/PDIF out (1 x Optical (Toslink)/(combo with side out)) von der phoebus?
und was ist Monitoring bzw wo stelle ich das ein?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Ich hab grade mal geguckt aber die Phoebus hat keinen optischen Eingang. Das ist nur ein Ausgang.

Hat der Onboard Audio Chip eventuell einen optischen Eingang?

Monitoring bedeutet das die Soundkarte das eingehende Signal sofort wiedergibt. Das kann man im Treiber der Soundkarte für den zutreffenden Eingang einstellen. Oder unter Windows den Eingang als Wiedergabegerät hinzufügen.


----------



## Nikitaman (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

hat dein Bildschirm einen Audio-Out?  Dann könntest du das audio Interface hier verwenden. Allerdings glaube ich , dass der Verstärker deiner Phoebus nicht nutzbar sein wid.

Edit: Wenn dein Monitor keinen Audio-Out hat, wirst du noch so einen Konverter hier brauchen.
Deluxecable Digital Analog Konverter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Grüße


----------



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Alles klar.
Meine On-Board Soundkarte hat auch nur einen optischen Ausgang.

Die Sache mit dem Audio-Out meines Bildschirmes.
Ich habe den Samsung SyncMasterP2450H welcher auch einen Audio Out hat. (Siehe hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also wird das Audio-Signal über den HDMI Anschluss an den Monitor gesendet und von dort aus dann über 3,5mm Klinke an meinen Pc?
Stimmt das?

Dann wäre das ja gar nicht so schlecht. Jedoch stellt sich mir dann immernoch die Frage:
Wo schließe ich das bei mir an?
Muss das in einen, bei der Phoebus liebevoll genannten 3.5 mm jack (1/8") (Line-in/Mic-in) ?

Denn zurzeit ist mein Mikro in der Onboard karte, da ich Spulenfiepen beim Mikro meines headsets habe, wenn ich es in die Phoebus stöpsle. Werden die selben Störgeräusch dann auch bei dem ankommenden Sound vorhanden sein?
Oder kann ich es noch in einen anderen Anschluss der Phoebus stecken?
:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schonmal danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Den analogen Audio out des Monitors zu nutzen hat natürlich zur Folge das die Qualität extrem schlecht ist. Aber wenn du per HDMI das Tonsignal zum Monitor schickst und dann den Audio out mit dem Line-in der Phoebus verbindest und Monitoring aktivierst, dann sollte immerhin Ton kommen.


----------



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Den analogen Audio out des Monitors zu nutzen hat natürlich zur Folge das die Qualität extrem schlecht ist. Aber wenn du per HDMI das Tonsignal zum Monitor schickst und dann den Audio out mit dem Line-in der Phoebus verbindest und Monitoring aktivierst, dann sollte immerhin Ton kommen.



Von wie schlecht reden wir hier? 
Onboard-Soundkarten mäßig schlecht oder sehr schlecht?

Und wie schaut es dann mit den oben genannten Störgeräuschen aus?

Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Der DAC im Bildschirm wird noch ne Ecke schlechter sein als Onboard Sound.

Störgeräusche kann man nicht vorhersagen...


----------



## Nikitaman (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Richtig, ich würde erst mal mit einem MP3 Player testen wie gut die Qualität über den Line-In ist, also einfach eine 3.5 Klinke in die Soundkarte und probe hören. Wenn dir das Reicht würde ich zu einem Konverter greifen wie ich Ihn vorher gepostet habe(das sollte vernünftige Audioqualität ermöglichen). Die DAC's in den Monitoren sind echt unterirdisch schlecht 

Edit: Bei der Phoebus würde ich nicht den Mic-In nehmen, sondern den Aux-In


----------



## Eiren (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*



Nikitaman schrieb:


> Richtig, ich würde erst mal mit einem MP3 Player testen wie gut die Qualität über den Line-In ist, also einfach eine 3.5 Klinke in die Soundkarte und probe hören. Wenn dir das Reicht würde ich zu einem Konverter greifen wie ich Ihn vorher gepostet habe(das sollte vernünftige Audioqualität ermöglichen). Die DAC's in den Monitoren sind echt unterirdisch schlecht
> 
> Edit: Bei der Phoebus würde ich nicht den Mic-In nehmen, sondern den Aux-In



Alles klar, also ein Toslink von der PS4 in den Konverter und von dort mit einem Klinkenkabel in den Aux-In meiner Phoebus?

Sorry, bin wirklich sehr ungebildet wenns um sound geht 

Gruß


----------



## Nikitaman (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Genau, denk daran, dass du so ein Kabel brauchst: 
Hama Audio-Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik
und dass dein Rechner immer eingeschaltet sein muss wenn du was hören willst. Um das zu umgehen kannst du dir ein Audiointerface holen wie ich es auch schon gepostet habe. Da kannst du zwei Signalquellen anschließen und über einen Ausgang wie wiedergeben lassen (PC&PS4 in - Headset out)


----------



## Eiren (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Hm alles klar.

Aber warum denn das Kabel und nicht einfach ein Klinke-Klinke Kabel?
Weil dann könnte ich einfach den von dir geschriebenen Konverter nutzen, bloß die Variante B, welche auch einen Klinken-Ausgang hat.
Weil dann könnte ich auch zur Not, fals mein PC mal kaputt ist, das Headset direkt dort anschließen.
Die Möglichkeit wäre ja besser, nicht?
Dann müsste ich ja so ein Kabel nutzen:
http://www.amazon.de/KabelDirekt-Se...8&qid=1419238376&sr=8-3&keywords=Klinkenkabel


----------



## Nikitaman (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Ohmann, ich sehe gerade, dass ich einen Link vergessen habe. Sorry, dass wohl zu einem Missverständnis geführt. Ich versuche mal meinen Vorschlag nochmal richtig zu erklären . Aber erst mal die Links zu den benötigten Geräten/Kabeln:

Der Digital Analog Konverter: Deluxecable Digital Analog Konverter schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik 
Das Audio Interface: Behringer Xenyx 302 Usb
Das normale Cinch Kabel: CSL 1,5m HQ Platinum 2xCinch zu 2xCinch: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Das 3,5/Cinch Kabel: CSL 2m HQ Platinum AUX Klinkenstecker zu 2x Cinch: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Natürlich musst du nicht genau das Zeug kaufen was ich verlikt habe  Die Kabel gibt es günstiger und das Interface und der  Konverter sind das Günstigste was ich gefunden habe also werden die beiden klanglich zwar besser als der Bildschirm sein aber auch nicht wirklich das gelbe vom Ei (vllt findest du ja sogar beides in einem Gerät, ich kenne leider keines das weniger als 300€ kostet  und/oder bin zu blöd um eines zu finden) . 

Also, es gibt (meiner Wissens nach) 3 Wege um deinen Wunsch zu ermöglichen:

Weg über PC, Monitor und Soundkarte: Du schließt die PS4 per HDMI an deinem Bildschirm an und überträgst so das Audiosignal an den DAC des Bildschirms. Mit einem Klinkenkabel verbindest du den Bildschirm(Line Out) und deine Soundkarte (Aux In) und schließt das Headset an der Soundkarte an. So hörst du die PS4 und den PC gleichzeitig. Nachteile: Der PC muss immer an sein wenn du was von der PS4 hören willst und die Audioqualität ist fürn arsch bescheiden.

Weg über den Digital Analog Konverter und PC: Die PS4 mit HDMI an den Bildschirm, den DAC ignorieren. Den Digital Analog Konverter verbindest du per TOSLINK mit der PS4 und per Cinch/3,5 Klinkenkabel mit deiner Soundkarte (Aux in), das Headset wird auch mit der Soundkarte verbunden. Nachteil: Dein PC muss an sein damit du die PS4 hörst.

Weg über den Digital Analog Konverter und das Audiointerface: Die PS4 mit HDMI an den Bildschirm, den DAC ignorieren. Den Digital Analog Konverter verbindest du per TOSLINK mit der PS4 und per normalem Cinch Kabel mit dem ersten Audio In vom Interface. Deine Soundkarte wird mit einem Cinch/3,5 Klinke (3,5 in die Soundkarte und Cinch in das Interface) mit dem zweiten Audio In des Interface's verbunden und dein Headset wird auch damit verbunden (nur die Kopfhörer Klinke, der Mic sollte in die Phoebus). Somit hast du die PS4 und den PC in den "In's" und dein Headset im Out. Vorteil: Dein PC muss nicht an sein und die Qualität wird auf jeden Fall besser sein als über den Bildschirm DAC.


----------



## TheBadFrag (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Ob der DAC besser ist als der im Monitor...


----------



## Nikitaman (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

aber sicher ;D


----------



## Eiren (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Also ein SoundInterface dafür zu kaufen ist mir ein wenig zu teuer.

Ich werde erstmal den Weg über den Monitor versuchen und wenn das wirklich schlecht klingt, werde ich zu dem Konverter greifen 

Danke 

EDIT:
Hm mir ist gerade etwas aufgefallen. Ich glaube du bist davon ausgegangen, dass der Aux-In ein Cinch Anschluss sei, oder?
Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass es Klinke sei...
Beide falsch 
Anscheinend ist es ein interner 4-Pin Header Anschlussganz rechts denke ich)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es dafür auch passende Klinke->4Pin Kabel oder sollte ich es dann doch lieber mit einem Klinke-Klinke Kabel mit dem Mic-In verbinden?

Gruß


----------



## Nikitaman (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Sorry aber da bin ich leider überfragt  Ich würde es glaube ich erstmal mit dem Mic in versuchen, ob und wie gut das Funktioniert wird nachher noch von mir getestet( habe auch ne phoebus) Melden werde ich mich erst morgen. Habe durchgemacht und bin hundemüde  Gute Nacht


----------



## Eiren (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Alles kar!
Würde mich über deine Erfahrungen freuen 
Danke.
Gude Nacht


----------



## Jeanboy (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Ganz rechts ist ein Stromanschluss, damit die Karten ihren Strom nicht über den PCIe Slot nehmen muss 


Daneben sind aber auch noch Anschlüsse:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiren (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: 2 Audiogeräte an ein Headset (Ps4+Pc)*

Huch, ich glaube ursprünglich wollte ich das selbe Bild wie du posten habe dann aber ein falsches genommen xD
Aber ja, ich meinte selbstverständlich den Anschluss ganz rechts auf deinem Bild.
Allerdings habe ich nirgends im Internet ein Kabel dafür gefunden, geschweige denn ein Klinke-1x4Pin Adapter... Leider.
Bin also auf den Mic-In angewiesen =/


----------

